

1/3 of all Internet users hit Amazon-based services at least once a day - kjw
http://blog.deepfield.net/2012/04/18/how-big-is-amazons-cloud/#comments

======
jhspaybar
Probably no surprise for those of us who have used AWS for personal and
business reasons, but I think Amazon's biggest business will end up being
their cloud services and not even their retail space in the years to come.

It is just far too easy to use AWS directly, or something like Heroku to get
online services up and running on short time frames with little need to
understand server interactions on the back end. This is a huge boon when an
intelligently designed web application can just "turn a knob" and scale to
millions of users.

